# What would you do in my situation?



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Hello everyone. I've run a solo property maintenance business in Calgary, Alberta, Canada for the last few years. Up here we average around 7-10 days of snowfall per month from November to April with an average of around 6-10 inches per month. Some years (like last year) can easily crush the snowfall averages by 4x while others are quite tame. This year I will have around 25-30 residential snowblowing customers I will be servicing with some one time removals thrown in at the end of the day when I'm finished my route. I plan on buying 1, maybe 2? toro single stage 721 RC's for use 85% of the time. Which 2 stage snowblower would you buy in my situation with 25-30 residential customers ranging from a simple sidewalk and pathway property up to sidewalk, pathway, and 1-3 car driveway to save my butt from the big snowstorms? Majority of my properties have driveways. 

Prices after tax in Canada from my local dealer (Absolutely ridiculous prices that make my butt clench) seen in the poll.

Any input is much apprecuated. Please let me know if you'd like any more info from me.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

2 or 3X Cub Cadets or Ariens have worked well also...


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 2 or 3X Cub Cadets or Ariens have worked well also...


Are the Cub Cadets rated for heavy usage? I don't want to take a chance or only use it for 1 season. I have a few ariens options in my poll. Thanks


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

What's the driving distance between properties? The total route length.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Unraveller said:


> What's the driving distance between properties? The total route length.


The furthest property from my house is 5km away. I have a dozen stops to make it to all the houses and the total route distance should be around 50km after I pick up my last few customers.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Plug it into myroute or Google and get an exact number. If you're under 30k you might have a tractor as an option.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a firm believer on you can't have too much power on a 2 stage. They're really only used when you need them, and you need to get through the heavy stuff as quickly as possible. Just my 2 cents


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Unraveller said:


> Plug it into myroute or Google and get an exact number. If you're under 30k you might have a tractor as an option.


I plugged the 20 customers I have right now into maps and it comes out to 39km. I have additional vacation customers throughout the season and one timers that will add on to the distance. It will be a little bit more than 50km at the end of the day. I don't have the space for a tractor unfortunately.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I use cub cadet 3x and I spray the insides with fluid film.
They destroy heavy snow. I have a place we have to do a walking path the morning after the snow fall and its sometimes drifted 3ft. the 3x walks thru it. Drift cutters up, have a nice day. I know its not on your list but I think I bought a 30" for $1700 last year.
heated hand grips, great lights. We use a hitch carrier behind a truck and drive it on.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I have #4, with heated grips and a power chute. 
Its almost unstoppable, but it's a tank.
It'll blow heavy snow and even slush. 
It doesn't get used much, because most of the time, the single stage are enough.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> I use cub cadet 3x and I spray the insides with fluid film.
> They destroy heavy snow. I have a place we have to do a walking path the morning after the snow fall and its sometimes drifted 3ft. the 3x walks thru it. Drift cutters up, have a nice day. I know its not on your list but I think I bought a 30" for $1700 last year.
> heated hand grips, great lights. We use a hitch carrier behind a truck and drive it on.


I'll have to take a look at the cub cadets as well. They don't sell them at the dealer but I've seen them at the box stores, but not the 30". Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I have #4, with heated grips and a power chute.
> Its almost unstoppable, but it's a tank.
> It'll blow heavy snow and even slush.
> It doesn't get used much, because most of the time, the single stage are enough.


Yeah Im leaning towards that or the toro commercial. If this winter is anything like last winter it will get used quite a bit. Fingers crossed I don't need a 2 stage at all this year and can just get away with single stages. Thanks for the info!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

For 2 stage we have Honda track blowers and some Toro's. Hondas are very powerful but slow as hell and weigh a ton. The toro are much easier to get in out of truck but easier to lug down.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

kimber750 said:


> For 2 stage we have Honda track blowers and some Toro's. Hondas are very powerful but slow as hell and weigh a ton. The toro are much easier to get in out of truck but easier to lug down.


Do you have the power max HD's or the commercial model?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Commercial toros.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This...
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1432-ohxe-commercial-38844

Will relieve your anxiety of a big storm hitting. Bigger is better in those situations. 32" cut so you can make better time, which will be important on heavy snow when dealing with lots of resi customers.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> This...
> https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1432-ohxe-commercial-38844
> 
> Will relieve your anxiety of a big storm hitting. Bigger is better in those situations. 32" cut so you can make better time, which will be important on heavy snow when dealing with lots of resi customers.


Yeah Im leaning towards the commercial units for peace of mind. Do you have any experience with either the toro or ariens commercial 32? I'll go give them a try before buying but I like to hear other peoples experience. Thanks for the input!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

LJPM said:


> Yeah Im leaning towards the commercial units for peace of mind. Do you have any experience with either the toro or ariens commercial 32? I'll go give them a try before buying but I like to hear other peoples experience. Thanks for the input!


Only experienced with Toro and Simplicity blowers. Toro makes the best snow stuff imo. Honda makes the best engines but not fond of snowblowers.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Only experienced with Toro and Simplicity blowers. Toro makes the best snow stuff imo. Honda makes the best engines but not fond of snowblowers.


Good to know, thanks. What is your experience with the single stage toro 721 series? Is it worth the extra $130 for the RC model over the R model? I suppose for the $130 saved I could buy an extra heavy duty replacement auger and belt for the R series. Is there any advantage to just going with the RC? Thanks for your time.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I never had the commercial version. I really don’t see the need. I always get Quick chute and used mine quite a lot with no issues. Keep the QC cable Fluid Filmed So it won’t freeze.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> I never had the commercial version. I really don't see the need. I always get Quick chute and used mine quite a lot with no issues. Keep the QC cable Fluid Filmed So it won't freeze.


Thanks a lot for the input, appreciate it.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

My Ariens Compact 24" has powered through snow that is clear up to the top of the opening and took on the task without issue. I haven't used any of the snowblowers listed in the poll but I'm sure that anyone would do the job.
Single Stage= Honda 720
Two Stage= Honda 28" wheel drive or one of the Ariens you have listed. Unless you feel that dealer support will be better with the Toro.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

CowboysLC_DE said:


> My Ariens Compact 24" has powered through snow that is clear up to the top of the opening and took on the task without issue. I haven't used any of the snowblowers listed in the poll but I'm sure that anyone would do the job.
> Single Stage= Honda 720
> Two Stage= Honda 28" wheel drive or one of the Ariens you have listed. Unless you feel that dealer support will be better with the Toro.


Id love to go cheaper and buy a compact 24 but I cant take the chance with 30 properties to do in one day, multiple times per month, and cross my fingers that it will make it through. Honda snowblowers are just too much cash in Canada compared to what I could get out of commercial 32 toro or ariens. Thank you for the input!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LJPM said:


> Id love to go cheaper and buy a compact 24 but I cant take the chance with 30 properties to do in one day, multiple times per month, and cross my fingers that it will make it through. Honda snowblowers are just too much cash in Canada compared to what I could get out of commercial 32 toro or ariens. Thank you for the input!


Go commercial. 
Also, as mentioned go with one you have a good dealer who can service nearby. If you bring something in for service that was purchased from them, you're more likely to get it back sooner. 
Also, carry extra shear bolts. I tape spares to the handle.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Go commercial.
> Also, as mentioned go with one you have a good dealer who can service nearby. If you bring something in for service that was purchased from them, you're more likely to get it back sooner.
> Also, carry extra shear bolts. I tape spares to the handle.


Yeah definitely, I'll talk to them and give both machines a try. The only thing that scares me a little with the commercial toro unit is the plastic joystick. That's a great tip, I'll do that, thank you!


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah, I was afraid the Honda might be even more $$. Definitely keep extra shear bolts and oil/grease/lube to spray on the chute. I would definitely advise going commercial as well since it is your main machine. The only Toro I use is a Super Recycler because they keep adding more plastic to all the machines.


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Seeing I’m from Calgary I’ll put my 2 cents worth in. All you need for here, is a back pack blower, and a single stage. If you’ve got your heart set on a 2 stage, I’ve got an Airens with maybe 3 hours on it I’ll sell you. Message me to come picki it up.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Doin_It said:


> Seeing I'm from Calgary I'll put my 2 cents worth in. All you need for here, is a back pack blower, and a single stage. If you've got your heart set on a 2 stage, I've got an Airens with maybe 3 hours on it I'll sell you. Message me to come picki it up.


Hello fellow Calgarian, yep you are right. I'm just planning for the snowmaggeden months that can happen but i dont plan on purchsing a 2 stage unless the forecast says we're about to get nailed but even then I could probably get away with a 1 stage. Hopefully I wont even need to buy one this year. Thank you for the offer but I will pass at this point in time. Just curious, which model single stage do you roll with?


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

We use toro single stage pull start paddle single stage cr721 or something. Great, repliable and cheap. Big 11hp two stage poulan pro hasnt gone on a job for years. Blow it twice or even three times in bigs storms if needed. Fast and simple most times. Blowers are $650 new, get rid of them every couple years and have 2 or more. Those toros are monsters and cheap enough you can have a few and replace. I dont know anyone with a $2-3000 walk behind blower that uses it much Just my opinion. They look bad ass and all but in the real world dont get used much as they are slow and awkward to use and transport.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

rick W said:


> We use toro single stage pull start paddle single stage cr721 or something. Great, repliable and cheap. Big 11hp two stage poulan pro hasnt gone on a job for years. Blow it twice or even three times in bigs storms if needed. Fast and simple most times. Blowers are $650 new, get rid of them every couple years and have 2 or more. Those toros are monsters and cheap enough you can have a few and replace. I dont know anyone with a $2-3000 walk behind blower that uses it much Just my opinion. They look bad ass and all but in the real world dont get used much as they are slow and awkward to use and transport.


Yeah that makes more sense. I.checked out the 2 stages I was thinking about at the dealer when I was picking up some oil and man were they ever massive.

Im torn between the 721 commercial model with manual chute and thicker paddles/belt for $810 or the 721qze with the quick chute for $950 and just fluid film the cable like WIPensFan said. Alternatively I could get the 721R model with manual chute for just $670 and just buy kage paddles to replace the stock ones when they are finished.

I realise I probably wont go wrong with any of them I'm just trying to weigh out which makes the most sense for my one man operation. I'll probably pick 2 units up


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

All the bells and whistles are just bling and more crap to go wrong. Even electric start will let you down. Keep it as simple as you can. Less to go wrong, more$ in your jeans. Those toro 721 will handle a crap load of snow, you can lift on your own and they just get the job done. Likely the most labour saving bang for the buck you can buy. Just my opinion. If you have never used a monster 2 stage...its a job. The toro is easy peasy for even your newest guy. Good luck


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

LJPM said:


> Hello fellow Calgarian, yep you are right. I'm just planning for the snowmaggeden months that can happen but i dont plan on purchsing a 2 stage unless the forecast says we're about to get nailed but even then I could probably get away with a 1 stage. Hopefully I wont even need to buy one this year. Thank you for the offer but I will pass at this point in time. Just curious, which model single stage do you roll with?


Check out the guys at Equipment Express is Okotoks, we use a bunch of the Toro 721's. They tend to have the best prices


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Doin_It said:


> Check out the guys at Equipment Express is Okotoks, we use a bunch of the Toro 721's. They tend to have the best prices


Thanks for the tip, I'll check them out.


----------



## RyanGallant (May 24, 2018)

I run a 30" Ariens Platinum, I friggan love it, power for days, and never bogs down even in the late April Snowpocalypse we had this year (snow was like wet cement).


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Have you made your purchase, I buy the cheap ones from ctire when they screw up strip parts to keep the newer one going, and if you watch cheap cheap price which I like.


----------



## LJPM (Oct 26, 2018)

Chineau said:


> Have you made your purchase, I buy the cheap ones from ctire when they screw up strip parts to keep the newer one going, and if you watch cheap cheap price which I like.


No I haven't. I bought a single stage and its been great and all I have needed so far. How long do the cheap ones last you on how many properties?


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Cub Cadet does offer a HD version of the 3 stage snow blowers. Have had great success with them. We do sidewalks that get snow from the 5 lanes of traffic. Sidewalks are 24 inches from curb. So 3 inch snowfalls put 6-7 inches of heavy snow on sidewalks.


----------



## E.fisher26 (Dec 17, 2018)

New to the site, anyone have the Husqvarna st230p? Thanks


----------

